# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  اناشيد حساويه قديمه

## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


جبت لكم أناشيد حساويه قديمه 

فديت اهل الحسااا  *_^



يا الله نبدأ ....







.............





سيارة حمرا......وراها ماطور
عجل عجل يادكتور........(يد)أمك هالطول

>> بصراحه احنا ما انقولها كذاااا  هههه
نقوول ..~ 
سياره حمرا .. وراها يمره { جمره } 
عجل عجل يا دكتور .. جيب الابر والحبوب 

 ،،،،،،،،،،،

دور دور ياعصفور.......فاطمة بنت الرسول
عندها ورق حنا.........تكتب على باب الجنة
والجنة ماأحلاها........ربي إعطيني إياها

>>  اممم كأني اعرفها بس نسيتها خخخ
عجبتني *_^

،،،،،،،،،،،،




أبويه راح المكة.......شرى لي ثوب العكة
حطيته في صندوقي.....وصندوقي ماله مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد.........والحداد يبي افلوس
والفلوس عند العروس......والعروس تبي اعيال
والعيال يبون حليب...........والحليب عند البقر
والبقر يبون حشيش .........والحشيش فوق الجبل
والجل يبي مطر .................والمطر من الله
الله يسلم عبد الله

>>> مشهوررره :)


،،،،،،،،،،،،، 


غزالة غزلوكي.........في الماي دعبلوكي
قاعدة على الشط............قاعدة اتمشط
جاها الرومي ............قال لها قومي
قالت ماقومه..............إلا بحصاني
أشده واركب..........تحت السكركب
سكركب البرية.......سكركب البرية



،،،،،،،،،،،،،



سيايير خربانة..........جا بوحمود ودانه
عزمنا بوكشة............ولاجا يتعشى

>>> اول مره اسمع هالنشيده 


،،،،،،،،،،،



كروز أومليته ........خذته ودعدعيته
في غرفة المملية.........هذا حسن عطية
عطية بطة بطة..........والله يلعن من حطه
ماحطته إلا اسويرة........واسويرة راحت البر
اتجيب عيش الخضر........واتحطه في الصواني
خوالي يادلالي...........يامضيعدي وهلالي
بيت العجوز احترق......صبوا عليه جدر مرق
أمي تناديني.............تبقي تحنيني
في ملة الصيني............صيني على صيني
ياربي تعطيني...........وأزور بيت الله 
واشوف حبيب الله


>>> وهذااا بدايته كأنه غيرررر عن اللي نقوله 


،،،،،،،،،،،


صابونة وردية ......اتغسل ابنية
مب راضي أبوها........إلا بألف ومية
راحت الجمعية........ وعطوها ببسيه





،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


يافاطمة ........ياعائشة
اش تأكلي .......حب الذرة
اش تشربي .......ماء الهنا
عندك عروسة ....حلوة ومروسة

>> هذي مشهوره 

،،،،،،،،،،،


بطة يابطة.......شيلي الشنطة
شنطة خفيفة ......زي الريشة
تلعب كورة......في راس تنورة




،،،،،،،،،،،،،



شعري طويل ياماما........شعري طويل
بيطلع ليمون ياماما.......بيطلع ليمون
خالي فواز ياماما .........خالي فواز
عطا الفقير ياماما........عطى الفقير

>>  خخخ وهذا بعد جديد عليي 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


طيارة طارت في السما العالي.......فيها أبلة جميلة البلادي
طلت عليا من ورى السلة......حلوة وجميلة والشعر فلة

>>> خخخخ وهذاا بعد 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 


سنبوسه ياسنوبسه وين كنتي محبوسه
محبوسه في العماره 
نطت علي الفاره والفاره هندي هندي والليله تتعشى عندي

>>> لا هذاا مشهور :)


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،



شبت حريقه بيت خديجه
جاو المطافي الله يكافي

>>> هههههه احنا ما نقول في بيت خديجه !! 
شبت حريقه في بيت امريكا ......    


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،



اكريز امي مليته خذته ودعدعيته
في حجرة مليه فيها حسن عطيه 
عطيه وش حملته حملته براس بطه بطه
الله يلعن من حطه ماحطته ألا قريعه
وقريعه راحت البر تلقط حب الاحمر 
الا بجيت خوالي خوالي يادلالي 
دق الفرس بالناقه وعبيد بوطرباقه
شرب حليب الناقه ودبيبته منفوخه
ياربي تسلم روحه

  هالنشيييده غريبه عليي مرره !! 



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


واحد اثنين..........عمي حسين
ثلاثة أربعة..........في المزرعة
خمسة سته.........حامل بنته
سبعة ثمانية.........ياكل بامية
تسعة عشرة..........عد للعشرة


>>> فيها اشووي من اللي نقوله هع 



الاناشييييد منقوله من ايميلي *_^
والتعليقات تعليقاتي هههههه
واتمنى يعجبكم 


موفقييين جمييع لكل خير وصبلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني*

----------


## أموله

*دور دور ياعصفور.......فاطمة بنت الرسول
عندها ورق حنا.........تكتب على باب الجنة
والجنة ماأحلاها........ربي إعطيني إياها

و

**أبويه راح المكة.......شرى لي ثوب العكة
حطيته في صندوقي.....وصندوقي ماله مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد.........والحداد يبي افلوس
والفلوس عند العروس......والعروس تبي اعيال
والعيال يبون حليب...........والحليب عند البقر
والبقر يبون حشيش .........والحشيش فوق الجبل
والجل يبي مطر .................والمطر من الله
الله يسلم عبد الله 

<؛< هاذي اقولها وايد 
بدايتها حمام نودي نودي سلمي على صيودي صيودي راح المكه مو ابويه ! 

يسلمووو عواميهّ ... ^_*
ماننححرم منك ~
*

----------


## ليلاس

*أهلين عوامية ..*

*طرح مرة حلو ..*

*صابونة وردية ......اتغسل ابنية
مب راضي أبوها........إلا بألف ومية
راحت الجمعية........ وعطوها ببسيه*



*اني أقول هذي كثيير >> هههههه*

*الله يعطيك العافية غناتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اللــــــــه حليووووين*
*في بعضهم نقولهم وفي بعضهم يجننوا رهيبين عجبوني*
*وأشياء مافهمتها هههههههههههههه*
*يسلموو عمري*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلمووو قمورة ,’

----------


## أم غدير

ا*لسلام عليكم*

*عزيزتي*

*يعطيش العااافيه* 

*موضوع جداً راااائع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هههه
حاجات
حليوه

----------

